# Pigment and Coloring



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Violet is surprising us with some color changes I think. Her black is coming in lighter at the roots - reddish brown, and it looks like she has more silver/white on her face. Her breeder told us she would probably keep her black, but based on what I'm reading, I think this reddish brown means she'll turn more silver eventually? Tom indicated this is what happened with one of his dogs. 

She's also got spots appearing on her belly - the darker pigmented large "freckles" I have seen on other dogs. Prior to less than a week ago, her belly was just pink. I'm also noticing some darker hair streaking through the white on her feet. 

Do the pigmented spots on her belly indicate any particular color change on the horizon?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I do not know what the pigmented spots on their belly mean but both Bentley and Evye have them. Bentley, a black/white parti like Violet is silvering...everytime I look at him I notice more silver in his face, his back...especially by his tail. Personally, I love it and so curious what he will look like as an adult.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I think the black spots could mean that she is a belton (I think that's what they call it). Belton is when the white coat gets black hair running thru it. There's another recent thread talking about this. There's a great picture of Jan's dog Bandit's beautiful coat.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Mraymo said:


> I think the black spots could mean that she is a belton (I think that's what they call it). Belton is when the white coat gets black hair running thru it. There's another recent thread talking about this. There's a great picture of Jan's dog Bandit's beautiful coat.


That's true, the ticking or belton would probably be causing the dark spots you're seeing. The black can go to a Havana brown then back to black or it can silver. That's part of the charm of our dogs. Turn your head and they change color  We just had a thread on the ticking gene and if you know how to look around here (unlike some I know) you can find a picture of Bandit when she had a pure white back and then an older picture of her where she shows the black stripes the belton or ticking gene and looks different.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm not sure what Violet's color changes indicate but I've really enjoyed watching Bailey's coat evolve into this new beautiful boy. I thought he was gorgeous when I got him with his magnificent silky sable parti coat and the new version, ever changing, is equally beautiful -- at least in my eyes. Havs are like a box of chocolates, you never know what you'll get.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Can the ticking be opposite? As in, would a black hav with white hair running thru the coat be considered ticking too?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Vinny, the big one in my avatar has dark spots but no ticking. He is a brindle. His coat did exactly what you describe as a puppy. When I give him a puppy cut he looks mainly silver/taupe?, but as he grows out it turns black again. Except for where it grows in and for about 1 1/2 inches it is silver/taupeish. Weirdest thing but I love it. He is like a box of chocolates. 
It will be very interesting to watch Gabby. I kinda think she will end up a lot like Bailey but with more darker hair.
Carole


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Mraymo said:


> Can the ticking be opposite? As in, would a black hav with white hair running thru the coat be considered ticking too?


This is from Suzanne's website:
TICKING - Many Havanese carry the TICKING gene. A parti coloured dog with this gene will have flecks of colour throughout the white coat, giving it a salt and pepper appearance. Dogs without this gene will have a white that stays crisp and pure. In the canine world, the correct term for this is "Belton"


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Petaluna said:


> Do the pigmented spots on her belly indicate any particular color change on the horizon?


When Rufus' black went to silver, it went right away..not reddish borwn? He has spots all over his skin but is not a belton. He just has spots...it doesn't seem to affect his color at all.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Jill's Cody has the same type of spots on his belly (I think it was Cody, not Tess). He is all white. It didn't seem to have anything to do with the rest of his pigment. I just thought it was so strange how fast they showed up.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

good buddy said:


> When Rufus' black went to silver, it went right away..not reddish borwn? He has spots all over his skin but is not a belton. He just has spots...it doesn't seem to affect his color at all.


How old was he when he went silver? See this dog? http://www.havanesegallery.hu/show_dog_en.php?id=20477 That's Ellie's dam and you can see the Havana brown in her. From that she went to the most awesome shade of silver/gray all over her body.


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

Milo's black patches are also turning into reddish/brown/chocolate. I love it! I hope he doesn't silver though...I rather he stay white/chocolate.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

The black spots will only be black spots unless you can see black hairs growing out of them. Hitchcock has the ticking gene and it's adorable, I think. You can't really see it when he's dry, though.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

My pretty much solid colored boyz, so far, haven't changed a bit from their puppy color, though they both have very different colors in their parentage. It's fascinating how this all works out and must be very complex genetically. 

Biscuit's father was a rather dark puppy who got very light and silvery as an adult, so strange. His puppy and adult pix look like two entirely different dogs. Heath's father is almost snow white, his mother is an Irish pied. So I've been prepared for anything. . .but it hasn't happened.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> How old was he when he went silver? See this dog? http://www.havanesegallery.hu/show_dog_en.php?id=20477 That's Ellie's dam and you can see the Havana brown in her. From that she went to the most awesome shade of silver/gray all over her body.


Rufus didn't have much black to begin with. He's def. not a Havana brown. He is a silver brindle.  He's the light colored boy in my avatar pic.


----------

